
Facebook is broken - mifeng
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/04/when-you-look-into-the-news-feed-the-news-feed-looks-into-you/
======
mifeng
> because “engagement” is the metric, Facebook inevitably selects for the
> shocking and the outrageous.

Anecdotally, I've noticed this myself. Anything I post that's related to
politics get lots of likes and comments, while it's crickets for everything
else.

------
pier25
The medium is the message

